# So nervous now !!!



## Natty_babez

Eek I'm so nervous now my baby is no longer breach so my midwife is coming to to my house tomorrow to do the home assesment !!

Is it normal to feel nervous now I've finally made the decision. I do feel more relaxed about being at home but I feel nervous and excited all at the same time I just hope I can deal with the pain and make myself and my OH proud and do this at home 

Xx


----------



## mewolkens

I didn't have my little one at home, but I had a birth center all natural birth after over 24 hours of labor. 

Have you ever broken a bone, or gotten injured like that? If you have then you alreasy know the pain doesn't last. As the waves come on remind yourself that it's temporary and totally doable.

I sometimes had to remind myself of this at the tail end of a contraction because in the middle thinking was NOT an option, but it all worked out fine. Trust your midwife to let you know if something's wrong and don't worry about anything because that's not your job in that moment.

I really liked my natural birth, and I hope you love yours too!


----------

